# Open Letter from The Brain to Zilla



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Dear Zilla,

We have received your second bomb and thank you for letting us live. We retrieved this device only to have it explode in the cage when trying to disarm it. The ordinance was far in excess of what I had prepared for. We are humbled by the quality of this bomb.

I apologize for calling you a big-footed reptile, even if you are one, and for underestimating your resilience to my Zilla Repellant.

We hope you appreciate the steps we went through to try to take over the world. Attacking the ZK's, Squids, Team Infidel, and the Ron Mexico Assault Squad on our way to trying to take on your friend (Shuckins). Regrettably I miscalculated somewhere and was not prepared to address you directly.

----------------------------------------------

UNTILL NOW!!!! Pinky launch the super special Mouse Sized Zilla Bomb!!! 9405503699300223408613










The Brain


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Brain, I like you, I really do, but you have no chance in this fight!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Please can we just stop the violence! :mrgreen: It sounds like he got you Good Brain, I haven't been keeping up on what has been going on. Maybe you can clear this up for me, How can an itty bitty mouse take over the world? Zilla needs to set some mouse traps next time....


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

you hate to watch it happening,but some guys just have to go down swingin'


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Well we know that Ian had been out of town all week, and apparently his trigger finger got VEEEERRRRRRRRYYYYYY itchy....can't wait to see this one!!!!!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

It's like watching one of those movies where the protagonist's best friend sets off on a course of self destruction. You want to help, but you can't. All you can do is watch the wreckage...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

:laugh: Ron I'm here kinda bored brother? :mrgreen:


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Or is it more like this?


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 30, 2011)

I was planning on maybe sending Ron a little something, but I think I'm going to stand by and let this play out >=D


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

It's like a heavyweight prize fight... the corner men throw in the towel but the fighter - bloodied, bruised, battered and beaten, stagers out to get the final killer punch from his foe ... and then there's the funeral with the grieving mother dressed all in black --- fade to "The End" ....


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

This mouse must be part cockroach since he's still at it after all that nuclear fallout from Zillas bombs. I guess it's going to take another massive Zilla hit to quite him


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 30, 2011)

Well the tracking number says it hit today... I guess we wait and see the damage D:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

grr grr grr

i know zilla,he called you dear...lol

gr

no,i don't know what an armistice is either









but these are some pretty good looking cigars









grrrrr

what?

grrrrr!

no,i don't think it's puddin' time. i have another idea though,go ask dr bomb if you can borrow his scalpel...


----------



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow, those are some great sticks. 

I wonder how long the giant one will last haha


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 30, 2011)

Woot! Nice hit Brain. I love how creative you are


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I find these continuing attempts very hard to fathom. But I sure respect our little rodent friend, even though he is one stick short of a mazo upstairs.

Enjoy the "cool bras", Ron!

:ss


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

That Partagas looks AWESOME, never seen anything like it. Obviously, you have no chance of winning this Brain, but great hit anyway.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i don't think we need the big gun yet zilla


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice looking sticks Ron. That Partagas looks very interesting. I've never seen one before. 

Zilla + Dr. Bomb = one soon to be Brain dead mouse


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Pinky, did you know Zilla had artillery??? And who the hell is Dr. Bomb???

*Pinky:* Narf!! This is not good!

*Brain:* We must raise the defenses, and work on the plan. So far it does not appear to be working.

*Pinky:* Are the Girl Scouts selling cookies now?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ian - you may not win the war but you damn sure are puttin up a fight and winning a battle here and there - AWESOME selection of sticks to Ron, or Zilla, or Ron, or both???


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:*And who the hell is Dr. Bomb???


Wait... You never met Dr. Bomb!?


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

operation infiltration has begun!

9405 5036 9930 0228 3655 46


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

shuckins said:


> operation infiltration has begun!


 Did anyone else hear that suspenseful "Dun dun duhhhhhhh" after reading that?


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

This is one of the most entertaining threads on Puff. LOL. I'd suggest to the Brain that he have the mods close it down in order to avoid more injured mailboxes, but honestly... just way too much fun!

Keep at it guys... awesome Culebra, btw Brain. Nice hit!

Ron, I know 'Zilla's pretty hard to control once he gets going, but maybe if you give him a piece of that Culebra, he'll simmer down? Enjoy those smokes, you deserve them.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Zilla sure seems to be growling an awful lot lately...maybe he is constipated?


----------



## dacken (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow. I have been doing muy best to follow this from the begaining and i cant beleive that it has gotten this far. but we must remember even if The Brain gets beaten he will just go and hide away and come back with something bigger and better and god only knows next time he might just take on every one on the site.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Wait... You never met Dr. Bomb!?


*Brain:* Oh&#8230; A pachyderm&#8230; Don't you know that they are afraid of mice?

*Pinky:* Why would they be afraid of mice?

*Brain:* No idea, but even Mythbusters proved it.






So welcome to the fray Dr. Bomb, I've got something special for you.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Little mouse.

BALLS OF STEEL!

:ss


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

dacken said:


> Wow. I have been doing muy best to follow this from the begaining and i cant beleive that it has gotten this far. but we must remember even if The Brain gets beaten he will just go and hide away and come back with something bigger and better and god only knows next time he might just take on every one on the site.


It would appear that the Brain's mind control works on noobs anyway.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Pinky, how is the bomb for Dr. Bomb coming? (Wow, say that 3 times fast...)

*Pinky:* It is almost done, but is it wise?

*Brain:* Of course, but we will wait for operation infiltration's commencement to land first.

*Pinky:* And what about this?

*Brain:* Our ultimate weapon? That is not for Dr. Bomb, we need to keep that for another target.

*Pinky:* When will we use that?

*Brain:* Only if we find that we are in dire need to save ourselves.

*Pinky:* Isn't that now?!?!?!

*Brain:* Think positive Pinky&#8230;.


----------



## dacken (Aug 23, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> It would appear that the Brain's mind control works on noobs anyway.


wouldnt know never been bombed by Brain. I just like to support my fellow New Englanders


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

shuckins said:


> operation infiltration has begun!


*Brain:* Operation Infiltration indeed, nice looking bomb. Now lets see what we are dealing with here.

*Pinky:* Careful opening it, you remember last time.

*Brain:* How intricate could it be, he is a reptile... Oh, look at that... He is trying to infiltrate us with eggs that will hatch later... Lets just get rid of that box and avoid the issue.










-----------------BOOM!!!------------------

*Brain:* I should have remembered the picture.. Zilla hides the armament under something to distract. But look at those....










*Pinky:* Narf!! What do we do now?

*Brain:* We have no choice, we escalate and hope for the draw...

*Pinky:* What about the win?

*Brain:* We have no chance for the win, that is past, now we must play for the draw.

*Pinky:* Can we even do that?

*Brain:* We may be forced to launch our ultimate weapon... That might do it.... I need to ponder it....


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Ouch. Ian... dude... for the love of God. Raise the white flag, brother.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Cookies... Pudding... Oatmeal...

Puff is becoming a pantry.

Another good hit, what else could it have been? :thumb:


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Holy crap!!! This is insane!!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

haymaker after haymaker after haymaker.........my jaw hurts from repeatedly hitting my desk top.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I almost hate to see this end. 

But it WILL end, won't it? I mean . . . dayum!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> I almost hate to see this end.
> 
> But it WILL end, won't it? I mean . . . dayum!


*Brain:* Pinky, the loquacious squid thinks we are being quixotic&#8230;

*Pinky:* Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf!

*Brain:* Damn it Herfabomber!! Look what you did to Pinky. Now I'm just monologuing.

*Pinky:* Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf! Narf!

*Brain:* This will be over this week. One way or another&#8230;.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

a bribe for dr bomb?









excellent smokes









could this be the ultimate bribe?









will dr bomb accept the bribe?
stay tuned to find out!

meanwhile on the zilla front









zilla's not home right now,he's gone to ol' lady wainwright's garden club's end of summer fund raiser to play his stomp music in hopes of making a few bucks for the troops. i'll talk with him about the draw request later...

thanks for the wish list cigar ian!!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Bombing Shuckins with a wishlist cigar is impressive Brain. Don't know that it will work but it sure is a hell of a shot!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

now that's what I call a bribe.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yikes - just Yikes - my sincerest best wishes for you Ian - I'm pulling for the draw


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

is it really a draw though, if zilla LETS you have said draw?


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

dr bomb agree's to the draw,but zilla says grrrrr


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

well i was hoping to get revenge on ian someday, but it appears that won't be possible


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

when Zilla says grrrrrr underwear usually needs to be changed...then again,mice don't wear underwear,do they?


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> when Zilla says grrrrrr underwear usually needs to be changed...then again,mice don't wear underwear,do they?


No we don't wear underwear, and we don't speak Zilla. We are still hoping that that is just the first part of Shuckins' negotiations with Zilla on our behalf.


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

what padron is that?


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

It is a padron millenium from 2000. It was in our collection since 2002 when we got it fom our B&M. (We still have one more). It was one of Shuckins' wish list cigars. To my knowledge (and google's) we are the first to hit him with a wish list cigar....


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

very nice!


----------

